# College Football This Weekend



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Notable Games:


#19 BYU @ #13 UCLA
#21 Utah @ Fresno State
USU @ Washington
#14 Georgia Tech @ #8 Notre Dame
#18 Auburn @ #13 LSU
#15 Ole Miss @ #2 Alabama
Predictions:

UCLA defeats BYU 31-21 - UCLA is a very strong team.

Utah defeats Fresno State 21-17 - Fresno was humbled last week, but with the new Ute QB this will be a game.

Utah State defeats Washington 14-10 - USU squeaks by Washington with a late TD.

Georgia Tech defeats Notre Dame 35-20 - Tech rumbles through the Irish

LSU defeats Auburn 24-21 OT - Auburn was lucky to escape last week and will be motivated to play this game, but LSU is too talented to let this one slip.

Ole Miss defeats Alabama 38-28 - Ole Miss has been very impressive so far and I believe it continues in a game against the Crimson Tide.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think you're off the mark on LSU. It's in Baton Rouge and won't be that close. Even my Auburn friends are expecting LSU to handily win. As much as I dislike ole miss I hate bama more and will be pulling for the Rebs. The SEC west is going to beat itself up this year. I don't see anyone in the west without at least 2 losses


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Here is my take on them:

#19 BYU @ #13 UCLA ----- BYU wins. Because I am a total BYU homer and think they'll win just about every game. AND UCLA hasn't played a real team yet - BYU has played - and beat - 2 of them. BYU by 10.

#21 Utah @ Fresno State - Utes win. Even with a back-up QB. Utah still has more talent and should beat them. FSU isn't 1/3 the team Michigan was.

USU @ Washington - Washington wins. UDub isn't great this year, but I have a hard time picking the USU team that struggled big time against Southern Utah to go into Seattle and beat the Huskies. UDub by 14.

#14 Georgia Tech @ #8 Notre Dame --- Notre Dame wins. Home game. 

#18 Auburn @ #13 LSU --- LSU wins. Auburn was exposed last week against a very bad opponent and should have lost that game. Auburn are posers this year. LSU by a couple of scores.

#15 Ole Miss @ #2 Alabama------- LOVE LOVE LOVE for the Rebels to win at AlaFrickin'Bama so they can wipe that stupid grin off Sabin's face. But won't happen. Tide rolls.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I take my tigers over your tigers by 10. Wouldn't be the first time they shock you in death valley


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So you're taking Auburn to win, AND giving 10 points? Needing overtime to beat Jacksonville State at home, even with the home cooking refs in that game and you think they'll roll into Death Valley and win by 10? You are as homer with your tigers as I am with my Cougars! Man, if I had a weekly poker night, I'd be sure to invite you over.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

My picks:

BYU vs UCLA- UCLA wins. I'm a BYU fan, but I'll be really surprised if they win. I'm guessing UCLA by 10 points. 

Utah vs Fresno- Utah wins. Even with backup QB they should win this one by a good margin.

USU vs Washington- Washington wins. I'm just not feeling it with USU this year. Plus I think Chris Petersen is the better coach.

Notre Dame vs Georgia Tech- GT wins. I'll go with Georgia Tech for this game since ND lost their starting QB.

LSU vs Auburn- LSU wins. Auburn should have been out of the top 25 this week.

Alabama vs Ole miss- Alabama wins. Don't know why, I've just got that feeling.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> I take my tigers over your tigers by 10. Wouldn't be the first time they shock you in death valley


You mean like this? Earthquake game...?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

#19 BYU @ #13 UCLA - As a homer BYU fan I'll call BYU wins on this one as well. UCLA is 2-0 in their first two games; UNLV is a joke this year but Virginia looks strong. Who knows; it's early season collage football. I do know that if BYU wants to win, they had better not try and win in the last 2 minutes this week. 20-24 BYU

#21 Utah @ Fresno State - Utes should win this one pretty easily and I hope they do just that. Utah by 14+

USU @ Washington - Man I really want to call a sweep by the three Utah schools on here, but I'm wavering on USU for this one. I think USU can make a game of this, but in the end I'm calling Washington by 10.

#14 Georgia Tech @ #8 Notre Dame - With their starting QB I'd pick the Irish on this one. Even thought the backup looked good I think having him at the helm puts a hitch in the ND step for the first week. I think it'll be close but I'm calling GT. Plus I like GT way better than the Irish. 

#18 Auburn @ #13 LSU - Man I want to call AU on this one SO bad! I hate LSU (no offense LL). Auburn just has not shown anything this year that makes me think they've got it. LSU by 14. 

#15 Ole Miss @ #2 Alabama - Again I'd love to see the Rebs win this, and I think they've got a chance, but I'm picking Alabama in a much closer game than the tide is expecting. Bama by 3 in the last minute.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

for those of you who don't keep up with auburn, (which is everybody) the fact of the matter is 4 of probably our top 5 players on defense period were out of the game. you can say that against a fcs team that doesn't matter, but it hurts no matter who you play. all 4 return this week. also no matter who you play, you cant be good forever if you don't come off the field. our defense never came off the field and still did a good job containing a decent team without our top talent, but eventually got gassed. 

the real issue for both the offense and the defense is quarterback play. we gave great wide recievers, including a likely first round pick, and 2 work horses at runningback. but if the quarterback doesn't pull his head out of his but, the offense wont produce points and the defense drains quickly against the best running back in the country in fournette (spelling?). if the qb plays good, we win by a touch down. qb plays bad, and we lose by 3 touchdowns.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But if your defense isn't getting off the field, then that shows a few things. First, they can't stop a team like J-State, and letting them have long, sustained drives. Second, your offense isn't having long sustained drives to give them a rest. Third, you players are out of shape. Auburn's third team should be Jacksonville State by 3 scores at home. Those are some serious red flags going into a season of "SEC Big Boy Football." Not picking on Auburn per se, but if ANY top tier SEC program has to make excuses for a close game against Jacksonville State, there are serious problems with the team.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> for those of you who don't keep up with auburn, (which is everybody) the fact of the matter is 4 of probably our top 5 players on defense period were out of the game. you can say that against a fcs team that doesn't matter, but it hurts no matter who you play. all 4 return this week. also no matter who you play, you cant be good forever if you don't come off the field. our defense never came off the field and still did a good job containing a decent team without our top talent, but eventually got gassed.
> 
> the real issue for both the offense and the defense is quarterback play. we gave great wide recievers, including a likely first round pick, and 2 work horses at runningback. but if the quarterback doesn't pull his head out of his but, the offense wont produce points and the defense drains quickly against the best running back in the country in fournette (spelling?). if the qb plays good, we win by a touch down. qb plays bad, and we lose by 3 touchdowns.


Keep in mind the LSU-Cowbell State game was LSU's first game this season, the real first game of the season was cancelled because of weather. Harris appears to be the real deal and is markedly better than last year. The AU game will be a great indicator as that was his only start last year and he got annihilated by AU defense. He showed good decision making during the cowbell state game and honestly we would have won that game by at least 20 points if it wasn't for two TD's being called back and 95 yards in penalties. Fournette was his usual beast and they had another running back who's name I can't remember do well too. LSU just needs to throw a little more this game to keep the pressure off the running backs and to also use the running backs as receivers. I will be happy with a win but disappointed if LSU doesn't win by at least 10. I mean c'mon man, it's Death Valley. There have been many an epic battle between the REAL two SEC Tiger teams...many games settled by less than a touchdown. That being said, I will root for you guys in the Iron Bowl as I do every year. :second:


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Not trying to make excuses per say. But auburn is not deep on defense. Therefore losing 4 top players hurts a lot. And j-state is not a bad teAm by any stretch, and gets a lot of D-1 transfers who on a good day can play with anyone. Auburn absolutely has a ton of holes showing right now. If they lose by 30, I can't say I'll be surprised. But I am saying don't count me out yet.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't you just love college football?:O--O::O--O:-*|*--*|*-


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Also, just a note. 

It is pronounced ewe-kla, not U.C.L.A

:mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Here ya go... I've kind of turned into hunting mode....

*BYU v UCLA* - UCLA 34 BYU 17. BYU will struggle if they can't sustain drives. BYU scored on 3 drives with a broken play hail mary. BSU is in rebuild while UCLA only replaced a quarterback who looks very strong. Won't be another miracle here.

*Utah v Fresno* - Utah will miss Wilson, but make no mistake, Fresno is not very good. Utah will be able to run all over the Bulldogs. Utahs defense will be too much. Whether Chase or Kendall runs the show, they'll have a good game plan with a full weeks preparation for the game. Utah 41 Fresno 14....

*USU v Washington* - Washington is a tough place to play. USU will have some added weapons here. I am going to take USU in this one with their tough defense and Chuckie showed flashes of his old self... USU 27 Washington 21.

I honestly don't care much about the other games though I am sure they'll be great!

Go Ute's!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My picks.


1. UCLA vs BYU. This is the best team the cougs have faced so far and possibly will play this year. It is on the road. Even the ultimate cougarfan will admit they have been very lucky as well as better than expected. The luck runs out at the coliseum and their deficiencies will get them. UCLA by 2 touchdowns. 

2. Utah vs Fresno. Fresno's D looks atrocious so far but they usually play tough at home. Utah will struggle enough on offense but have enough athletes to win by 10 points again. 

3. Aggies vs Washington. Washington had no offense at Boise but their defense played well there and whacked a cupcake last week at home. The Aggies won't have the motivation of a rivalry game to get them up and will struggle enough on offense to lose by about a touchdown. 

4. LSU vs Auburn. LSU will roll Auburn. Auburn's QB has been mediocre and the rest of the team underwhelming so far, even against Louisville. 

5. Ole Miss vs Alabama. As much as I would love to see the Rebels win, I predict Nick Satan will find a way and Alabama wins a close one.

6. GT vs Notre Dame. GT has looked good so far, but I can't remember the last time they won a big game. Golden Domers in another close one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I know you are COMPLETELY WRONG about Catherder, and that is the BYU-UCLA game. It is in the Rose Bowl, not the coliseum.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> One thing I know you are COMPLETELY WRONG about Catherder, and that is the BYU-UCLA game. It is in the Rose Bowl, not the coliseum.


Ooops.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, that was a wild game last night! BYU looked really good until they couldn't stop the run in the second half. For the first time this year, they outplayed their opponent, but ironically lost this one. Those things happen when your playing teams like UCLA. 

It'll be interesting to see how they fare against Michigan. If I had to guess, they'll be in there to the end again in a closely contested game. Bronco has his defense playing well, but I wonder about it a little... As Urban Meyer once said of Bronco's defense, it's either feast of famine. So far, they've been feasting on turnovers. This could continue into next week. Time will tell. The Big House isn't all that much of a home field advantage much like the Rose Bowl. 

As for my Ute's! Man, they have a bad quarterback situation behind Wilson whose been pretty good. Utah's offense is anemic! It's frustrating to watch at times. If I am Oregon, I am putting 8-9 in the box making Utah show they can complete passes and stretch the field. Love Utah's defense though they were disappointing in the 4th quarter giving up 21 quick points to Fresno. A Great defense can only carry you so far! You have to be able to score. They'll need at least 35 points to have a chance at Oregon and I personally don't see it even with Wilson back. 

Not too surprised about the USU game. Husky Stadium is a tough place to play. Maybe a little of an emotional letdown after the rivalry game last weekend. Good luck to them moving ahead!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of entertaining football all around though. Highlights for me:
-BYU game - Overall, I thought it was good football by both teams by two pretty close matched teams. UCLA's running back - Perkins - dude is a beast. I wish he played for my team. Even though he ran over my team, I enjoyed watching him play. UCLA was one play better than BYU though. But a great game to watch, even from the losing side.
-LSU-Auburn - The LSU running back was awesome to watch - #7. With no dog (or tiger) in the fight, I just enjoyed watching LSU's offense, especially the running game. 
-Ol Miss - Alafrikin'Bama - Glad to see the kid from Cottonwood get the start, but seeing him get his head taken off on the pic was ... just .... wow. I like it when Saban loses. It makes me happy.
-UtahUtes - Fresno - didn't catch it. Just followed the score. Utes beat a team they should have beaten. 
-Utah State at U-Dub - Better team won.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

To my dear AU friends on here....remind your DB next time not to make comments he can't back up. All week long Les Miles drilled into Fournette and the O-Line the comments the AU DB made about it being easy to stop Fournette. By the way for anyone who didn't see the game, LSU pulled him out of the game midway in the 3rd quarter. At that point he had 228 yards rushing and 3TD's. Clearly if they had wanted to leave him in he would have been well over 300 yards rushing and perhaps 2 more TD's but why hurt your golden goose when you don't really need to. If he plays with that chip on his shoulder the rest of the season LSU might actually win the SEC.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't seen an auburn defense play that scared in years. I mean they've played bad recently, but they literally didn't want to tackle. Especially after talking crap, that was embarrassing


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> I haven't seen an auburn defense play that scared in years. I mean they've played bad recently, but they literally didn't want to tackle. Especially after talking crap, that was embarrassing


Hey if Fournette was barreling my direction I would get really short arms in a hurry too...LOL


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

USC and BAMA Lost which was a great day for America, and therefore the world.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> USC and BAMA Lost which was a great day for America, and therefore the world.


And the HATE-FILLED Aggies from Logan got snuffed pretty good too.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggies need to use the bye week to their advantage- get a new QB .

And the coach- WA is on the 3- 4th and goal- line up for a field goal- I looked at the wife and said this is Peterson he is going to run a fake for sure-------- and the Ags didn't see it ? Jeesh.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> USC and BAMA Lost which was a great day for America, and therefore the world.


Really I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> And the HATE-FILLED Aggies from Logan got snuffed pretty good too.


What did the Aggies do that I missed to be called such?

I was at a close friends wedding this weekend, so I only followed the games on my smartphone. Sounds like some great football. Props to the cougs for a good effort. I'm really curious to see how they do against the fighting Harbaughs in the Big house. I think the Utah Oregon game could be interesting as well. Utah hasn't been even close to stellar, but neither has Oregons D.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Oregon lost by 3, on the road, to a top 5 team, and still put up over 400 yards against one of the toughest defenses in the country. And their other two games have been cake walks. Oregon is still a very very very good team.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Oregon lost by 3, on the road, to a top 5 team, and still put up over 400 yards against one of the toughest defenses in the country. And their other two games have been cake walks. Oregon is still a very very very good team.


Yes, I agree about the offense. No question. But Oregon's D has been gashed by all 3 teams that played them, including FCS Eastern Washington and "Bottom 10" regular Georgia state. For that reason, I suspect at least an interesting game. But if you put a gun to my head, I would pick Oregon by about 14 points.

So, do you think the cougs can get it done at the Big House? After Saturday, I kind of like their chances, but the harbaughs will present their own challenges. Should be a fun week.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmmmm. Cougs at the Big House.

The CougarFan in me says absolutely - they'll win going away. But road games are tough, and Michigan has won their last two after getting beat by the Utes. But I don't think they are as tough as UCLA was, and BYU held their own in that game. BYU played their best game of the year against UCLA, but came out with the loss. Funny how that works sometimes. But after UCLA game, BYU is a balanced offense at this point and that will be good for them. I think their defense will be solid. I expect in the least, another close, hard fought and well played game. I hope the Cougs can come out on top.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggie QB Keeton out 4-6 weeks with knee sprain


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Mmmmm. Cougs at the Big House.
> 
> The CougarFan in me says absolutely - they'll win going away. But road games are tough, and Michigan has won their last two after getting beat by the Utes. But I don't think they are as tough as UCLA was, and BYU held their own in that game. BYU played their best game of the year against UCLA, but came out with the loss. Funny how that works sometimes. But after UCLA game, BYU is a balanced offense at this point and that will be good for them. I think their defense will be solid. I expect in the least, another close, hard fought and well played game. I hope the Cougs can come out on top.


Wouldn't it be sweet for Harbaugh to go 0-2 against the state of UT his first year.... :grin::grin::grin:


----------

